# Behr Paint wants to hear your experiences.



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

My name is Matt and I work with Behr Process Corp. I have been reading the posts on the Paint Talk forum regarding our products. I'd appreciate hearing from you directly to better understand your opinions and experiences with the brand.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Can you send some to the UK so I can give you an honest opinion? I've read a lot too but would really like to try it and see for myself.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My name is Matt and I work with Behr Process Corp. I have been reading the posts on the Paint Talk forum regarding our products. I'd appreciate hearing from you directly to better understand your opinions and experiences with the brand.
> 
> Please feel free to PM me.


Matt you might have your email from members disabled. Check under User CP upper left Solid blue bar. Accept emails from members. It appears you are only set to receive public messages.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

He has to post a certain amount before he can pm


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I think Jack's ship just came in.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I think Jack's ship just came in.



Oooo Arrrrr me beauty










:boat:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I think Jack's ship just came in.


He is getting that glimmer in his eye. Big endorsement deal comming in. His new paint clothes will look like a nascar.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My name is Matt and I work with Behr Process Corp. I have been reading the posts on the Paint Talk forum regarding our products. I'd appreciate hearing from you directly to better understand your opinions and experiences with the brand.
> 
> Please feel free to PM me or email at [email protected]


 I think your companys products are JUNK, and only have had the displeasure of finding that out by using paint the H.O. was dead set on because its "rated #1"
One good thing that came out of using that JUNK, was the fact that i will NEVER, never........EVER, let a H.O. choose their own paint.
Big Lots make better paint than the company you work for.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Matt,
How come your product sucks so bad yet is rated the highest by Consumer Reports?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

1977corey said:


> ...... because its "rated #1" ......


It's only rated #1 by "Consumer Reports". Who reads Consumer reports? Home Owners!!!! Who uses products advertised by Consumer Reports?? Home OWNERS!!! What experience do HO's have with other "better" brands ??? NONE!!!! Why? Because other brands are not likely in "Consumer Reports" or they are not sold at Home Depot or Lowes.....

Behr Paint simply is crap. 

It takes too long to dry.
It sags like a SOB....
It doesn't cover worth a damn.
It's not worth the price you pay for it... $5 a gal *might* come close to a fair price....

I agree with you 1977corey.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Now, why don't you guys share your real feelings


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> He has to post a certain amount before he can pm


oh. didnt realize that


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> oh. didnt realize that


Ya, it helps to keeps hacks out 
speaking of, Why isn't the BEHR rep responding?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Why isn't the BEHR rep responding?


He is a smart person...


----------



## GA Painter (Jan 29, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Ya, it helps to keeps hacks out
> speaking of, Why isn't the BEHR rep responding?




He probably didn't expect this crowd.:whistling2:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2009)

I am gathering responses from the users of Paint Talk that may be experiencing issues with our products to get a better understanding of the problems and offer help to those users.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I am gathering responses from the users of Paint Talk that may be experiencing issues with our products to get a better understanding of the problems and offer help to those users.


Who do you sell to? 
Do you work for HD or Behr?
Who sent you here?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I am gathering responses from the users of Paint Talk that may be experiencing issues with our products to get a better understanding of the problems and offer help to those users.


Seems like you'll find a wealth of opinions and experience with the search tool. 
Lots to pick from. 
It would be amazing if some of these actually caused change.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Matt, I removed your email addy from your post. It is against forum rules to direct members to discussions off the forum. Feel free to discuss the subject right here in the open forum.

Good luck. :yes:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Who do you sell to?
> Do you work for HD or Behr?
> Who sent you here?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Ya, it helps to keeps hacks out
> speaking of, Why isn't the BEHR rep responding?


Well I think BEHR or any paint company who wants to hear from people who use their product would probably be best served on a one on one basis instead of how things get done here. Just guessing.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Fire and brimstone! Good job Jack! Now we can let the higher ups feel the wrath.

Matt, keep up the marketing, you guys are at least good at that:thumbsup:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

painttofish said:


> Fire and brimstone! Good job Jack! Now we can let the higher ups feel the wrath.
> 
> Matt, keep up the marketing, you guys are at least good at that:thumbsup:


Has Benjamin Moore ever came on here to discuss issues with Aura, maybe Sherwin William here to discuss Duration? 

Seems impressive customer service BEHR is trying to provide by reaching out.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Seems impressive customer service BEHR is trying to provide by reaching out.


My guess would be that they're sending out desciples to see where they're going wrong after getting a rapping for false advertising about being the #1 so they can actually claim that prize again.

OR

It could be that we've got a lone ranger/loose cannon in the house.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Has Benjamin Moore ever came on here to discuss issues with Aura, maybe Sherwin William here to discuss Duration?
> 
> Seems impressive customer service BEHR is trying to provide by reaching out.


BM & SW knows their products don't suck so don't need to find out why people don't like them on message boards. 

They also talk to us in person at the store, jobsite, and lunch often.

Only guy you get at HD is a guy who walks over to the paint can and reads the back to answer all your questions.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Have you ever hear NACE discuss BM products, he is employed by BM. Plus a BM dealer or two show up on here.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

JNLP said:


> BM & SW knows their products don't suck so don't need to find out why people don't like them on message boards.
> 
> They also talk to us in person at the store, jobsite, and lunch often.
> 
> Only guy you get at HD is a guy who walks over to the paint can and reads the back to answer all your questions.


Oh really. WOW, thats an extremely outrageous claim. I didn't know those two companies made great product without issues. Seems so contradictory to my experiences and those of others on painter boards. When product fails so often you reach a point when you start thinking the rep is employed by you because he's on your job so often. Then you become sick of the hassles and drop their line altogether. If you never had problems with either CO, you are a lucky man.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Oh really. WOW, thats an extremely outrageous claim. I didn't know those two companies made great product without issues. Seems so contradictory to my experiences and those of others on painter boards. When product fails so often you reach a point when you start thinking the rep is employed by you because he's on your job so often. Then you become sick of the hassles and drop their line altogether. If you never had problems with either CO, you are a lucky man.


:lol:

Look after you interests Jack :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Has Benjamin Moore ever came on here to discuss issues with Aura, maybe Sherwin William here to discuss Duration?
> 
> Seems impressive customer service BEHR is trying to provide by reaching out.


 
You might just be surprised who is lurking around here, and the level of feedback they seek from reliable contractors.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> You might just be surprised who is lurking around here, and the level of feedback they seek from reliable contractors.


You're right ,,,,,,, i get emails all the time from reps who are afraid to post because of reactions like this ,,,,,,mods,,,, clean up this forum its like a sewer.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Has Benjamin Moore ever came on here to discuss issues with Aura, maybe Sherwin William here to discuss Duration?
> 
> Seems impressive customer service BEHR is trying to provide by reaching out.



That is your idea of impressive service??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

JNLP said:


> BM & SW knows their products don't suck so don't need to find out why people don't like them on message boards.
> 
> They also talk to us in person at the store, jobsite, and lunch often.
> 
> Only guy you get at HD is a guy who walks over to the paint can and reads the back to answer all your questions.



My thoughts exactly!!

As for JP's response; I think the issues a painter might project with BM or SW is more geared to preference issues rather than product issues. Behr, it's ALL about product issues.... I'm not saying paint suppliers never have product issues (gone bad, just no good..) but at least they show up to the site and are concerned about our need of QUALITY products. Behr is not concerned about quality or why we "REAL" painters are disgusted with it. I have a hard time believing Matt is here for any good reason other than to agree that he works for a corrupt paint supplier.... (I hope....) LOL...


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Well if contractors have issues with BM or SW or even PPG they can talk to an actual company rep.. problem with Behr?? who do you talk to?? the teenager behind the paint counter at HD? or maybe the store manager who has no interested in dealing with you in the first place...

[email protected] even if Behr was the best paint on the market, the biggest problem is that HD doesn't repsect the paint contractor, we as contractors are treated the same as the DIY'r.. total disrepsect.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Lets just say it wouldnt take a product marketing director too many hours of reading here to figure out who they might like to discuss products with. I know a few guys here who are in frequent contact with factory/marketing folks as a result of participation on forums.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I sure find it odd a little that JP started a what do you think of Behr thread just the other day and now a behr guy comes signing up... hmmmm.. sounds like a set up for JP...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Matt

I personally don't care for BEHR, or what it represents. It is probably just fine for homeowners, in fact it is the most common paint I see when we take over for frustrated diy-ers. In a way, I am glad that they dont understand that true premium products make painting alot easier, many of us would be out of jobs. 

Not sure how much energy BEHR should put into marketing to pros. Honestly, painters are prima donna snobs. You could send them to painter heaven where all bids are accepted at name your price levels, and all brushes, rollers, caulks, spackles and paints were phenomenal, and the painters would still find fault with something. Homeowners are much more accepting, forgiving and appreciative of decent value at affordable prices, and they just dont know what good paint really is. You are offering meat and potatoes to a bunch of filet afficionados.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Now here's an idea (TM) - Behr actually make contact with a range of contractors and work with them to develop a paint that actually does what it says on the can and works for the masses. Now wouldn't that be a great marketing advantage for any paint company? (patent pending) :thumbsup:


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I'd appreciate hearing from you directly to better understand your opinions and experiences with the brand.


Well, what do ya think Matt? There has been a few OPINIONS.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> I sure find it odd a little that JP started a what do you think of Behr thread just the other day and now a behr guy comes signing up... hmmmm.. sounds like a set up for JP...


MAK

You have no idea how much I am rooting for Jack to become the spokesman for BEHR. That would be a win win situation. I believe, in spite of all the cynicism of the paint industry, that quality always finds quality - like recognizes like. As soon as Matt hits 20 posts I am pm-ing him a petition. Anyone who wants to sign, let me know.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> As soon as Matt hits 20 posts I am pm-ing him a petition. Anyone who wants to sign, let me know.


I think there's still a limit to the size of PM you can send :whistling2:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> I sure find it odd a little that JP started a what do you think of Behr thread just the other day and now a behr guy comes signing up... hmmmm.. sounds like a set up for JP...


That was odd.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

painttofish said:


> That is your idea of impressive service?? You must love a box full of **** as long as it's packaged right.


Yeah I think its VERY impressive to ask the very people who say their product sucks.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> :lol:
> 
> Look after you interests Jack :thumbsup:


Thanks for having my back. :thumbsup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Oh really. WOW, thats an extremely outrageous claim. I didn't know those two companies made great product without issues. Seems so contradictory to my experiences and those of others on painter boards. When product fails so often you reach a point when you start thinking the rep is employed by you because he's on your job so often. Then you become sick of the hassles and drop their line altogether. If you never had problems with either CO, you are a lucky man.


Now now, don't forget we're talking Aura and Duration here, like you mentioned, in which I replied to. So you answer is no, I have never had a problem with them. 

Actually I think the only SW product I've had a real issue with would be some of the color accents, and 1 bad tube of caulking. Believe me they need not track me down on Paint Talk to find out. I let them know and they took care of the problem for me very professionally. Is Behr going to work out a deal with you when your paint job doesn't go as planned? That is if you can get through the tennie bopper airhead at the paint counter?


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Last summer I did a job with Behr Premium eggshell. It was the neighbor of a valued customer who wanted us to paint a hall and room when we finished next door. 1/2 day job. She had already gotten the paint. I said sure and we knocked it out. Both my guys complain about the paint under their breath the whole time. Mostly how it laid off, flowed, covered, was orange peely, seemed to want to sag and be heavy,and how it looked when it dried. Other than that it was a pleasure. When we were done the customer loved how it looked and said that she just loved the PAINT. She then asked if Behr was what I used and I said no, it's not my favorite paint. She then said "well they have such great marketing". She said it like it validated the quality of the paint. Don't get me wrong, everyone walked away happy and I have done work for her since (different paint though). 

I think many here have a story similar to this. When you use premium paint all morning and switch to behr in the afternoon you can certainly tell a difference. So If you can excuse some of my earlier posts, This is one reason why I choose not to use Behr. Oh yea, there is that service thing to....


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Yeah I think its VERY impressive to ask the very people who say their product sucks.



Why is he asking our OP if he knows we think it sucks. maybe a better question would be:

"What could we do to make our product better. How could we improve our contractor service?"

I agree with VP. Tough road convincing contractors to use a mediocre product with sub par service. There are a lot more HO's than painters anyway.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I am gathering responses from the users of Paint Talk that may be experiencing issues with our products to get a better understanding of the problems and offer help to those users.


......offer help? sure, here.....grab this brush , you cut in the lows...i'll cut the highs, lets do this at least 4 times.......oh yeah, and your not getting paid either......


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My name is Matt and I work with Behr Process Corp. I have been reading the posts on the Paint Talk forum regarding our products. I'd appreciate hearing from you directly to better understand your opinions and experiences with the brand.


Bet you lost your job at KFC and now employed by HD. That right there is a big problem. You people think you are the pro's, can't answer a damn question, gotta get on that little radio to ask the next guy. Funny thing is, he doesn't know. So begins the million man relay to answer some stupid ass question that nobody in the whole store can answer.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

And its hard to spell


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

timhag said:


> Bet you lost your job at KFC and now employed by HD. That right there is a big problem. You people think you are the pro's, can't answer a damn question, gotta get on that little radio to ask the next guy. Funny thing is, he doesn't know. So begins the million man relay to answer some stupid ass quetions that nobody in the whole store can answer.


Man… you guys must have it made in your neck of the woods. Its DAMN HARD to get answers from people who work at PS's too! I’m not kidding when I say this but I met 2 guys working in a PS who know the business in all my years painting. Only 2. I find it so hard to believe things are that much different in PA.
I should look up a few PS in PA and call randomly and ask a few easy questions to confirm this.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Man… you guys must have it made in your neck of the woods. Its DAMN HARD to get answers from people who work at PS's too! I’m not kidding when I say this but I met 2 guys working in a PS who know the business in all my years painting. Only 2. I find it so hard to believe things are that much different in PA.
> I should look up a few PS in PA and call randomly and ask a few easy questions to confirm this.


Whats PS?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Man… you guys must have it made in your neck of the woods. Its DAMN HARD to get answers from people who work at PS's too! I’m not kidding when I say this but I met 2 guys working in a PS who know the business in all my years painting. Only 2. I find it so hard to believe things are that much different in PA.
> I should look up a few PS in PA and call randomly and ask a few easy questions to confirm this.


That's the difference when you show up in whites vs jeans. :laughing:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

JNLP said:


> That's the difference when you show up in whites vs jeans. :laughing:


 :thumbup: to funny! But I ain't throw-n my jeans out.... :no:


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> I sure find it odd a little that JP started a what do you think of Behr thread just the other day and now a behr guy comes signing up... hmmmm.. sounds like a set up for JP...


I agree.:glare:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> That's the difference when you show up in whites vs jeans. :laughing:


LOL Good Stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Bender said:


> LOL Good Stuff:thumbsup:


d00d, what's up with the crazy quote in your response?!?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I view Behr products the same as I view Jack Pauhl's advice or blog...... nothing but ****.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Well maybe







 its the rum


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I view Behr products the same as I view Jack Pauhl's advice or blog...... nothing but ****.


Well, now, you must not have seen the video he posted the other day demonstrating how to load a roller using a tray. He focuses on the fundamentals and consults others on doing the same. I believe he claims on his blog to be able to save (and therefore make) contractors and extra $13,200 per month. He's only trying to save you from yourself NEPS.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Well, now, you must not have seen the video he posted the other day demonstrating how to load a roller using a tray. He focuses on the fundamentals and consults others on doing the same. I believe he claims on his blog to be able to save (and therefore make) contractors and extra $13,200 per month. He's only trying to save you from yourself NEPS.


Laugh all you want Scott but remember when it happens to you. You'll be on here whining like a lil girl why you lost a bid.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Everyone wants to complain about Behr paint, and now they have the opportunity to voice their opinion to someone who might be able to change what sucks about the product, and people just want to keep complaining about it without being specific.

I think some people don't even want Behr paint to be a good product, because then they wouldn't have anything to complain about. 

So, [email protected]: Here is what I don't like about your product.



Last Craftsman said:


> I just used some to help a carpenter friend who remodeled the upstairs of his house. He bought it, I used it.
> 
> It sags. It's watery. It really spatters. It doesn't cover.
> 
> ...


When I say Behr is watery that does not mean I think you should make it "thicker" necessarily. Thick paint is not good. Paint should be liquidy so it flows off of the roller easily and has a decent open time, but it should cover well and not have such a lack of viscosity that it drips and spatters alot.

I have not tried interior Behr with a sheen, but if it does that same thing where all of the segments of nap from the roller start to sag after it has been painted, the sheen would make that phenomenon visible enough that the rolled surface would not look good.

Also some others have brought up a good point that being forced to deal with Home Depot for paint expertise is not enjoyable for a professional.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Laugh all you want Scott but remember when it happens to you. You'll be on here whining like a lil girl why you lost a bid.


Hmmmm...Almost 4000 posts here and none discussing bids I've lost. I've lost many, and will continue to lose them long after you have moved on to the next forum, looking for clients. Jack, you don't have to convince anyone here how great and brilliant you are. You only have to convince yourself. Thats why I am rooting for you, for BEHR or Wooster or someone to grab you up so that you can finally feel like you have "made it" and then you will be able to stop peddling your insecurities. I could be wrong, but it appears as if no one is really buying.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Scott, You have to realize Ralph loves the attention. This is getting him big numbers for google searches for his Jack-me-off blog. He wants to get **** on here. The more we talk about him the better off he is.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Jack, 

Can you fill nail holes good? Sweep floors? Sand base? Tape? Wash brushes? Get lunch?

If so I have a position in my company for you becuase you are the worst painter I have ever seen. Do you always soak your brushes in water before doing a demo? Thats a cool way to water down your paint for a quick cut demo.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Scott, You have to realize Ralph loves the attention. This is getting him big numbers for google searches for his Jack-me-off blog. He wants to get **** on here. The more we talk about him the better off he is.


 I have googled "Jack Ralph", "Jack Raulh", "Jack Rauhl", "Jack Rahul", "Jack's Blog", "Jack's Favorite Products", everything I can think of and nothing comes up. I dont even think the dude has a blog.

Why would someone waste so much damn time trying to drive traffic to his blog...oh wait I know the answer, gotcha...nevermind. Over and out.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


The criteria for earning that distinction are very strict, unfortunately they are top secret. Suffice it to say, if Jack Raulh says its good, its good. 

Now, seriously, what kind of a Jackass egomaniac does this?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

ffs, more splat less chat!

Screw this a$$tard Behr drama. Every regular member who has a sworn duty as a professional painter to execute a quality finish and knows better should shun every Behr thread that is and will be.

next.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Last Craftsman said:


> I think some people don't even want Behr paint to be a good product, because then they wouldn't have anything to complain about.


I still find it odd how of all the (reasons) people posted in my thread on what painters did not like about BEHR Premium Plus Flat, I've heard all of them before about countless other product over an over. It's simply nothing new.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> I still find it odd how of all the (reasons) people posted in my thread on what painters did not like about BEHR Premium Plus Flat, I've heard all of them before about countless other product over an over. It's simply nothing new.



but when you compile it on top of no existence contractor service at HD its makes it even less appealing..

I have had bad service at some paint stores, but most stores I can go into without having an account and get treated with respect as a contractor. Maybe you had bad service at paint stores cause of the way you portray yourself...


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> ffs, more splat less chat!
> 
> Screw this a$$tard Behr drama. Every regular member who has a sworn duty as a professional painter to execute a quality finish and knows better should shun every Behr thread that is and will be.
> 
> next.



A-men. I was starting to wonder how it was possible that pro's could put up with this Behr bull. Yesterday was my JP virgin reading. I'm glad everyone came down to earth. STAY CLASSY PAINT TALK!:yes:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Jack,
> 
> Can you fill nail holes good? Sweep floors? Sand base? Tape? Wash brushes? Get lunch?
> 
> If so I have a position in my company for you becuase you are the worst painter I have ever seen. Do you always soak your brushes in water before doing a demo? Thats a cool way to water down your paint for a quick cut demo.


I soak my brushes in water EVERY time before a brush goes in paint. NEPS? Have your read your posts?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> but when you compile it on top of no existence contractor service at HD its makes it even less appealing..
> 
> I have had bad service at some paint stores, but most stores I can go into without having an account and get treated with respect as a contractor. Maybe you had bad service at paint stores cause of the way you portray yourself...


How does how I portray myself have anything to do with an employees incompetence to answer a question about a product they get paid to sell?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm seriously thinking this board isn't for professional painters, so few can be identified as one. I mean few.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> I still find it odd how of all the (reasons) people posted in my thread on what painters did not like about BEHR Premium Plus Flat, I've heard all of them before about countless other product over an over. It's simply nothing new.



Behr paints wouldn't exist anymore if the slave driving, capitalist hungry fraud known as Home Depot (made their millions from slave labor and have sold their worthless stock to millions of idiots) had not bought them out.
HD prays on failing, sub standard vendors to fill their bloated shelves.



jack pauhl said:


> I've heard all of them before.


Can you hear me now?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> The criteria for earning that distinction are very strict, unfortunately they are top secret. Suffice it to say, if Jack Raulh says its good, its good.
> 
> Now, seriously, what kind of a Jackass egomaniac does this?


I thought it was clear in the post i made on the blog about the 'recommended' product. I cant keep up with all the emails asking "what do you think of this"? or "Can you recommend a product for this or that"? 

Being efficient, the 'recommended' thing came as a good way of preventing needless emails asking me.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> I still find it odd how of all the (reasons) people posted in my thread on what painters did not like about BEHR Premium Plus Flat, I've heard all of them before about countless other product over an over. It's simply nothing new.



The irony is JP, we've all heard your spin for Behr before, or any other product for that matter. YOU are nothing new. How many times are you trying to post the phrase "Behr Premium Plus" . I'll do it once more for you cause you need it. "Behr Premium Plus". You are the online door to door salesman. Stick with the homeowners.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> I thought it was clear in the post i made on the blog about the 'recommended' product. I cant keep up with all the emails asking "what do you think of this"? or "Can you recommend a product for this or that"?
> 
> Being efficient, the 'recommended' thing came as a good way of preventing needless emails asking me.


lol, you recommend Behr.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> ffs, more splat less chat!
> 
> Screw this a$$tard Behr drama. Every regular member who has a sworn duty as a professional painter to execute a quality finish and knows better should shun every Behr thread that is and will be.
> 
> next.


Amen


Jack stop hijacking this thread.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> HD prays on failing, sub standard vendors to fill their bloated shelves.
> 
> Can you hear me now?


WHAT? DAP, PURDY, WOOSTER, SHURTAPE, ZINSSER, JASCO, PENETROL< SCOTCH, 3M etc. huh, sounds like the paint store and some even better than at some of the locals.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> WHAT? DAP, PURDY, WOOSTER, SHURTAPE, ZINSSER, JASCO, PENETROL< SCOTCH, 3M etc. huh, sounds like the paint store and some even better than at some of the locals.


Does the word "generic" mean anything to you?

lol.

Home Depot is the last resort for poorly built products to be sold.

duh.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I have googled "Jack Ralph", "Jack Raulh", "Jack Rauhl", "Jack Rahul", "Jack's Blog", "Jack's Favorite Products", everything I can think of and nothing comes up. I dont even think the dude has a blog.
> 
> Why would someone waste so much damn time trying to drive traffic to his blog...oh wait I know the answer, gotcha...nevermind. Over and out.


You forgot this one V!


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Damn funny TH:lol::lol:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey Guys,

we all know how behr compares to other paints, and we ain't shy about telling each other. Matt comes on here and directly asks us our issues with it, and for the most part we are telling him "it's crap" , "it sucks", etc etc. There are too few post that tell him EXACTLY what we hate about it.

Tell him WHY you think it sucks.

Even if someone else says what you are thinking, let him HOW behr eats $hit, why you think it's about the worst crap on the planet. Give him the honest facts, that's what he asked for.

like this:

Matt, it is an inferior product because it don't cover.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Behr paints wouldn't exist anymore if the slave driving, capitalist hungry fraud known as Home Depot (made their millions from slave labor and have sold their worthless stock to millions of idiots) had not bought them out.
> HD prays on failing, sub standard vendors to fill their bloated shelves.


That's about the most articulate thing I think you've said :notworthy: :laughing: 

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

daArch said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> we all know how behr compares to other paints, and we ain't shy about telling each other. Matt comes on here and directly asks us our issues with it, and for the most part we are telling him "it's crap" , "it sucks", etc etc. There are too few post that tell him EXACTLY what we hate about it.
> 
> ...



huh.

Hey Matt, I won't use Behr because it is sold at a soul raping business geared towards ignorant consumers that are breast fed idiotic garbage from biased "respected" sources.

I broke a sweat typing that.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

daArch said:


> That's about the most articulate thing I think you've said :notworthy: :laughing:
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


read post #86.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Not to mention I painted 4 of them when they were forced to open 16 stores a day across America in order to supply the demand
of dumb fat Americans who slurped on that nipple like hungry pigs every weekend.

Bunch of lying BS AIG, Enron, PTL loser types indeed.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

daArch said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> we all know how behr compares to other paints, and we ain't shy about telling each other. Matt comes on here and directly asks us our issues with it, and for the most part we are telling him "it's crap" , "it sucks", etc etc. There are too few post that tell him EXACTLY what we hate about it.
> 
> ...


Here is my top ten reasons 
1. Poor customer service
2. Poor return policy on custom colors
3. Cannot match a color 99.9% of the time
4. Poor coverage
5. Poor customer service
6. They have zero reps to work with
7. One can rent a painter for the day for lowball prices
8. Poor customer service
9. Poor customer service
10. Poor customer service.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> I view Behr products the same as I view Jack Pauhl's advice or blog...... nothing but ****.


thats fawking funny right there....


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Not to mention I painted 4 of them when they were forced to open 16 stores a day across America in order to supply the demand
> of dumb fat Americans who slurped on that nipple like hungry pigs every weekend.
> 
> Bunch of lying BS AIG, Enron, PTL loser types indeed.



I am not getting a strong sense of where you stand politically. You are sort of vague and nondescript.

You should try to express your feelings more.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> huh.
> 
> Hey Matt, I won't use Behr because it is sold at a soul raping business geared towards ignorant consumers that are breast fed idiotic garbage from biased "respected" sources.
> 
> I broke a sweat typing that.




TL;DR.

I owed you one.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

1977corey said:


> phucking ...


Nope!:no: Can't use that word buddy! Take it off.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Not to mention I painted 4 of them


Go on and tell him what BRAND OF PAINT was used to paint those stores.
You know you want to. :yes:


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

daArch said:


> There are too few post that tell him EXACTLY what we hate about it.
> 
> Tell him WHY you think it sucks.



I see how it is. I said this and it had no effect. But you say it and everyone snaps to.

My motto should be...when Last Craftsman speaks, _NO_ one listens.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Last Craftsman said:


> I see how it is. I said this and it had no effect. But you say it and everyone snaps to.
> 
> My motto should be...when Last Craftsman speaks, _NO_ one listens.


what? Did you say something?


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

1977corey said:


> thats fawking funny right there....


This still doesn't work because there are no references to theoretical physicists allowed either. Not even famous disabled ones.

:nerd:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Last Craftsman said:


> TL;DR.
> 
> I owed you one.


Well played.



ProWallGuy said:


> Go on and tell him what BRAND OF PAINT was used to paint those stores.
> You know you want to. :yes:


ICI/Dulux/DeVoe for walls, SW dryfall (alkyd and WB) for the deck.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

Last Craftsman said:


> This still doesn't work because there are no references to theoretical physicists allowed either. Not even famous disabled ones.
> 
> :nerd:


well, thats not very fg funny, i'm not listening to you anymore


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Drips,runs,sags,viscosity,coverage(lack there of),splatter, oder,having to deal with incompetent sales persons at HD, having to go to HD, having customers tell me over and over how Behr is rated #1 by CR( that is the worst). Off the top of my head and I am sure I am missing some, but there is a short list of comments and experiences and as posted else where "I just want to know how much money Behr pays Consumer Reports every year to rank them #1." :blink:

"better to leave the walls bare than put Behr on the walls"


----------



## OverSpray (Mar 13, 2009)

Home Depot = Behr Paints & Arthur Blank(Mr Home Depot )who gave Michael Vick $$$$ to play football. Tell your boss just take the same approach fire Behr and get a better product (Matt Ryan )


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

daArch said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> we all know how behr compares to other paints, and we ain't shy about telling each other. Matt comes on here and directly asks us our issues with it, and for the most part we are telling him "it's crap" , "it sucks", etc etc. There are too few post that tell him EXACTLY what we hate about it.
> 
> ...



See post #45


----------



## JCM (Jan 6, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> Man… you guys must have it made in your neck of the woods. Its DAMN HARD to get answers from people who work at PS's too! I’m not kidding when I say this but I met 2 guys working in a PS who know the business in all my years painting. Only 2. I find it so hard to believe things are that much different in PA.
> I should look up a few PS in PA and call randomly and ask a few easy questions to confirm this.


I would be glad to give you a few numbers to call
(610) 965-5466
(610) 258-8614
(610)797-4111


----------



## BMDealer (Jun 2, 2008)

chrisn said:


> "I just want to know how much money Behr pays Consumer Reports every year to rank them #1." :blink:


A lot........HD and Behr both pay extensively for these tests, so we hear anyways. 

My 2 cents....not that it matters much, you guys seem to have covered it. We are 90% pro here and we treat everyone with respect. Not only do we learn from our contractor base but I hope they learn from us as well. We visit jobs, help apply product, work extensively with reps from not only BM but with aplicator reps, supply free products to gain knowledge and feedback. Carry products on hand that the Pro expects like the products mentioned in another thread. Big boxes can't afford this type of service like SW or most all BM independants do.

Now our Behr dilema...well most all our DIY customers colors are from Behr chips. Seems that since HD has longer hours many home owners pick colors there and then come see us. Even some home owners are realizing Behr is not what its cracked up to be. Color retention with some colors is also an issue. Darker colors tend to fade over time as well as all the other problems mentioned. To be honest at both BM and SW have competing products in the same price range that will out perform Behr every day.

I also don't want anybody in here thinking that BM is like God in a can. Because with any product there can be problems that arise whether product or application, but BM stands strongly behind their products and will offer a solution.

Lastly, manufacturers do read posts on here, they should if they care.......you guys are the front lines and your feedback is priceless.:thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

BMDealer said:


> My 2 cents....
> 
> Lastly, manufacturers do read posts on here, they should if they care.......you guys are the front lines and your feedback is priceless.:thumbsup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

JCM said:


> I would be glad to give you a few numbers to call
> (610) 965-5466
> (610) 258-8614
> (610)797-4111


One thing I would like to see JP is when you call the real paint stores, please do call the Home Depots in the area also with the same questions. Make a nice uncut video of you on speaker phone with them for us to compare the answers. Please don't edit out the couple times where you're on hold with HD. That'll play a part in how their customer service sucks. I am actually curious of the outcome, and would highly enjoy it if I'm proved wrong.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

One of the benefits of the big boxes for us was stated by BM Dealer. They are open later which allows our customers to find their colors after work, then tell me what they picked and we have it matched....So Thank You!


----------



## JCM (Jan 6, 2009)

JNLP said:


> One thing I would like to see JP is when you call the real paint stores, please do call the Home Depots in the area also with the same questions. Make a nice uncut video of you on speaker phone with them for us to compare the answers. Please don't edit out the couple times where you're on hold with HD. That'll play a part in how their customer service sucks. I am actually curious of the outcome, and would highly enjoy it if I'm proved wrong.


Good point. Here is Home deblows number (610)253-1094
Ask them to demo me a 5 and deliver it out to me. LOL Oh I also would like a credit app and a guarantee of at least 20% off all material and supplies. LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks to everyone in the PaintTalk community for participating in this thread. Your comments were entertaining, and do help us identify the issues of importance to professional painters. Within the next few months Behr is rolling out new product lines with improved formulas that we know will lead to increased customer satisfaction as a result.

As for consumer reports testing, it is carried out in lab conditions designed to simulate long-term heavy exposure to sun and the elements for exterior products, and exposure to traffic and stains for interior products. The paints are rated on factors like coverage, scrub ability and stain resistance, as well as finish matching and fade resistance. Behr does not always rank number one, and in fact our formulas keep changing (like other paint companies) to respond to new environmental regulations and improvements in chemistry. They poll DIY homeowners about their experiences with paint and add the response to their overall scoring. 

If anyone else has specific experiences with Behr paint feel free to contact our e-mail support on our own site. Thanks also to the people who sent me e-mails before my address was taken down.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Matt,

I do appreciate you taking the high road on this, and I do hope you really do understand the frustration professional painters have when forced by the HO to use a product that is low-end.

Now, I would like to know something, and I hope you can answer it. In about 1990 was the first time I had ever heard of Behr, and it quickly gained a half decent reputation. THEN, it started appearing on the shelves of the Homely Despot and soon it's reputation sank faster than the Titanic. 

Are you at liberty to divulge any reasons and background on this?

-Bill


----------



## BMDealer (Jun 2, 2008)

Matt.....I hope you received the info you were looking for. Also as far as consumer reports go, it is flawed in some respects. DIY do have tremendous input but when it comes to paint the pro's should be the majority crowd addressed. Also HD and Behr pour plenty of dough to make sure these products are on the list.......

I am also curious as to your answer for da Arch's question on the change. I would assume that back in 1990 the chemical make up of the paint had to be "cheapened" so HD could continue to retail the product out at a lower cost. HD does this with Kohler Plumbing, Bostich Tools, and many other products. You think everything is the same until you look inside.....


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Grab a bunch of stones to throw at me. I think Berh matte, eggshell and flat finishes are decent products. They are easy to brush (I like heavy bodied paints) and cover ok. Not an Aura or Super Paint, but definitely better than Super Spec or Pro Mar 200 which without contractor pricing cost just as much if not more.

Now the service, that is another story. But I have been in other paint stores where people knew as little as HD or treated you like a pariah. (had one grouch toss a receipt at me this morning)


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh, and no....I DON"T buy it!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

daArch said:


> THEN, it started appearing on the shelves of the Homely Despot and soon it's reputation sank faster than the Titanic.


Behr began stepping on the product 10x because paint was flying off of the shelves during the "glory years" of Home Depot.
I'll bet they made a _killing_ adding a bit of food coloring to a can of river clay.

Can't fault a company for making a retarded amount of cash while they can.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Matt- the big thing the testing doesn't sound like it did was to actually apply it to walls in real life situations. Put a sample on a glass plate and stick it in the sun is way different than loading up an 18" and rolling out a 20' foyer. That is where it is make or break for us.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> One of the benefits of the big boxes for us was stated by BM Dealer. They are open later which allows our customers to find their colors after work, then tell me what they picked and we have it matched....So Thank You!


This one of the main reasons that BM struck the deal to put Regal and some Aura in Ace hardware... People can buy there paint on weekends and later in the evening. Its good for me cause I can send my clients that don't live close to a BM dealer to ace to get charts to start the color selection process.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> This one of the main reasons that BM struck the deal to put Regal and some Aura in Ace hardware... People can buy there paint on weekends and later in the evening. Its good for me cause I can send my clients that don't live close to a BM dealer to ace to get charts to start the color selection process.


Dulux do the same here with a couple of chains of large DIY/home stores. The retail version of the paint isn't the same quality as the trade cans though. Having said that, it's still _fairly_ decent stuff.

I know Matt ( or the company he works for) has been getting a bashing in this thread but at least he's (they're) reaching out to the pro's to get some feedback on how they can improve their next range of paints. That's gotta count for something. 

Hopefully (for you guys who end up having to use it sometime), it'll all be taken onboard and fixes implimented in the final product. I don't know how it compares price-wise to the suff you guys normally use but from what I can see, it's aimed at the retail market and not the pro's. You're never going to get a trade quality paint that's being targeted at the DIYers. They're always going to try and minimize production costs and maximize profit - There can be a delicate balance between the two when you're competing, especially in the financial climate we're in just now.

Like I said earlier though, if they can produce a product that even the pros are happy to use then that would be a massive marketing ploy for them to use against competitors and in general marketing campaigns.


----------



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

BrushJockey said:


> Matt- the big thing the testing doesn't sound like it did was to actually apply it to walls in real life situations. Put a sample on a glass plate and stick it in the sun is way different than loading up an 18" and rolling out a 20' foyer. That is where it is make or break for us.


thats the bottom line of the entire matter IMO


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

ICI has the glidden line in HD, Dulux in factory owned stores... 

BM products in Ace are BM products not different..


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

BMDealer said:


> HD does this with Kohler Plumbing, Bostich Tools, and many other products. You think everything is the same until you look inside.....


:yes::yes::yes:
Well put:thumbsup:


Check out their vinyl windows and shingles


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I have used Behr paint on and off over the years. Some of the insurance co.'s have accts at the box stores, (HD, Lowes, Menards) and you have to get the product there if you're doing Ins resto work.

I myself have never had a problem with their paints. Just have to apply it differently. I think the problems some are having with coverage and multiple coats is due to the fact that they use an Ultra White as a base. I did a 7,000 sf interior where the HO insisted on using Behr and nothing else. It came out nice and really didnt pose me any problems.

I dont pay attention to Consumer Reports, when they buy my product for me, or anything else, I'll listen to what they have to say. I think Behr is pulling in too much money to have to deal with HD and their service. And the pricing is steep for the product.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Not even ONE bite on my "Stephen Fawking" joke?

I am dissapointed. I hope you all get sucked passed the event horizon.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Last Craftsman said:


> Not even ONE bite on my "Stephen Fawking" joke?
> 
> I am dissapointed. I hope you all get sucked passed the event horizon.


To high brow for us laquer thinner sniffers


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Last Craftsman said:


> Not even ONE bite on my "Stephen Fawking" joke?
> 
> I am dissapointed. I hope you all get sucked passed the event horizon.



Srephen Tawking!! I got it,:notworthy: but couldn't type my prays phast enough!!
\What event are we getting sucked past:whistling2:


----------



## BMDealer (Jun 2, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> ICI has the glidden line in HD, Dulux in factory owned stores...
> 
> BM products in Ace are BM products not different..


BM aligned themselves with Ace because of what was already mentioned, trying to gain more market share by extending hours that most BM dealers don't have. Like evenings, Saturdays, and Sundays. But with Ace you will sacrifice service in some respect.....you will get the occasional HS student that can make color number 954 but when asked anything technical its a no go. As far as products, they are the same but the Ace stores in our area are limited to just the Regal line no commercial or premiums. But to tell you the truth I personally think BM miss judged what Ace would do for them.

Also above there was a comment made about how Behr is making to much $$ to worry about HD's service. Well correct me if I'm wrong but if it weren't for HD I don't think Behr would exist so they should very much worry about HD's service.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

BMDealer said:


> BM aligned themselves with Ace because of what was already mentioned, trying to gain more market share by extending hours that most BM dealers don't have. Like evenings, Saturdays, and Sundays. But with Ace you will sacrifice service in some respect.....you will get the occasional HS student that can make color number 954 but when asked anything technical its a no go. As far as products, they are the same but the Ace stores in our area are limited to just the Regal line no commercial or premiums. But to tell you the truth I personally think BM miss judged what Ace would do for them.
> 
> Also above there was a comment made about how Behr is making to much $$ to worry about HD's service. Well correct me if I'm wrong but if it weren't for HD I don't think Behr would exist so they should very much worry about HD's service.


There is a True Value 2 minutes from my house that "carries" BM. They only stock bases (no factory mixed colors other than 01) and not one person knows how to mix. Plus, the pricing is full retail plus about 20%. And, they dont carry Aura or Natura. I will gladly drive half an hour away to my dealer. I understand marketshare, but as we say in these parts here, that dog right there won't hunt.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

BMDealer said:


> BM aligned themselves with Ace because of what was already mentioned, trying to gain more market share by extending hours that most BM dealers don't have. Like evenings, Saturdays, and Sundays. But with Ace you will sacrifice service in some respect.....you will get the occasional HS student that can make color number 954 but when asked anything technical its a no go. As far as products, they are the same but the Ace stores in our area are limited to just the Regal line no commercial or premiums. But to tell you the truth I personally think BM miss judged what Ace would do for them.
> 
> Also above there was a comment made about how Behr is making to much $$ to worry about HD's service. Well correct me if I'm wrong but if it weren't for HD I don't think Behr would exist so they should very much worry about HD's service.


Hey BM Dealer.. the aces in Chicago some of them have full regal line, Aura and SS... I also heard one may bring in the been line to really push it to Homeowners


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> There is a True Value 2 minutes from my house that "carries" BM. They only stock bases (no factory mixed colors other than 01) and not one person knows how to mix. Plus, the pricing is full retail plus about 20%. And, they dont carry Aura or Natura. I will gladly drive half an hour away to my dealer. I understand marketshare, but as we say in these parts here, that dog right there won't hunt.


There aren't any standard colors anymore


----------

